# More pics of the plow wagon



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

Starting to plow:
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 02-05-06/01.jpg

Progress, but its gonna need a cleanup pass (which didnt show up well):
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 02-05-06/02.jpg

Middle of driveway done:
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 02-05-06/04.jpg

Clearing one parking spot:
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 02-05-06/05.jpg

Clean parking spot:
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 02-05-06/06.jpg

Plowed up snowbank is over roof of winter wagon:
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 02-05-06/07.jpg

Parking by house, I normally backdrag this but not this time:
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 02-05-06/08.jpg

Clean parking by house:
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 02-05-06/09.jpg

The plow wagon after a job well done:
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y38/wagonman76/Plowing 02-05-06/10.jpg

It does scrape pretty well, it is just hard to tell in the dark. And the long low scraper blade sort of gives a tsunami effect at the end of a pass, it pushes the snow up and thats how I get the snowbanks so high. This is the second season with my homemade plow and it still works very well.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

That is awesome! That's as cool as my golf cart with a plow. Is it hydrolic?

-Thann


----------



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

It is electric. A 2000 lb ATV winch raises and lowers the blade. The controller is wired inside the car.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

*golf car*

i love the golf cart plows, please post some pics soon. If you live in the northeast, mabey this week end !!!I hope its going to be as much as they say.And the weather men better not back off on the predictions.


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

What the hell is that?!!!


----------



## westwind (Sep 14, 2005)

Somehow i never get sick of seeing those pics!!!!


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

holy crap ahahaha. dunno if that quite beats the VW beetle i seen plowing a few years ago with a modified metal door as a plow, but its close.


----------

